# @tab 9 Dual Core, running Android 4.1 refusing to boot properly



## dreamingofawolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Just looking for any suggestions really as I've hit a wall.
Last night the @tab 9 I have, which is only a week old today, refused to boot fully, it just stayed on the Android logo for three hours in the end - we left it to see if it would catch up as it were.
I tried the reset button to see if that would do it, and so far it has spent the day not moving past that loading screen.
So I went to the companies website to see if I could find a suggestion. And after a few google searches and being unable to find anyway to factory restore the item using the buttons available I thought about reinstalling the firmware from the website itself.
Now, here comes the rub, the tablet will not mount as a disk drive unless it's fully booted and it won't boot.
So I can't wipe it and reinstall the firmware that way.
I emailed the company and received an email instructing me to factory restore with instructions for how to do this, all the instructions require use of volume control buttons which this model doesn't have - and if it did have I would have already had this sorted as it seems to use the same basic commands that my android phone uses.
The only other way it seems to factory restore is via the settings menu, which obviously I don't have access to.
I have emailed the company back specifying all this, but no response, down to, I assume, them not having a copy and paste-able email to reply with.
So yes, any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF having looked through the manual it appears you have tried the steps that are supposed to work n which case I would return it for a replacement or refund


----------

